# Daytona Beach



## rhys42 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm back for another round of surf fishing, will be here until Wednesday. Anyone up for a day of flinging bait at pompano (or whiting, or whatever is biting)?


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

whiting, likely. pomp, a little too early but u never know. good luck and write a report.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

It's not good right now... We're having a Nor'Easter right now. Winds are averaging about 15-25, and waves about 5-6'. Not nice clean waves, big nasty washing machine waves. Even after this clears up, it's gonna take a couple of days for the garbage to settle.

If you do go, you'll be best served targeting drum. I caught a couple of nice slot reds, but it takes about 10-12 oz. to hold bottom, and live bait on long leaders. The current has been pulling VERY hard from North to South. It's been everything one can do just to keep up with the bait picking up and drifting.

The good thing is, with all of the seaweed, comes the stuff that is IN the seaweed. (lots of little crabs) The main thing in the surf right now, besides the drum is catfish and rays. Even if it's not the best fishing, it's good pullage. Especially with a big lump of seaweed on your line. 

You may get into some big sheepshead, but you'll have to be clever.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

A good place for the Flapper' Rig. It allows the tracer to rotate on the snood. One less thing to to have worry about.

Better to fish for whatever than to not fish at all. 

Better times are coming! C2


----------



## rhys42 (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, I went out to the public access area in Daytona Beach Shores, and fished from low tide until a little after 5. Was using a pompano rig on the big rod, and a whiting rig on the small one. For bait I was using frozen clams and shrimp. Caught one nice-sized whiting, a small catfish, a small sheepshead and something I didn't quite recognize, best guess is a pinfish.


----------



## rhys42 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yesterday, got out on the beach at daybreak and fished steadily through the day until around 5:00. Caught one whiting but that was all she wrote. Waves were just tossing the 4 oz pyramid sinker around like it wasn't even there. 

Today, I stopped by the tackle store and picked up some 2 and 4 oz sputniks around 3:00 and stayed till sunset. Waves/wind didn't seem so bad today, but pyramids still weren't getting the job done. Caught one whiting and one juvie black drum (which I believe is what my earlier "sheepshead" was) using frozen sand fleas. Guys next to me seemed to be catching blues pretty consistently, same as the day before.

Tomorrow will be my last day on the beach, gonna try and make the most of it.


----------



## rhys42 (Aug 23, 2011)

OK, last post for a while since I'm back home. Thanks for putting up with me again.  

It was raining yesterday where I was, so I headed down to New Smyrna Beach to the public park I used last year. Surf conditions were only marginally better there. No action at all with the pompano rig, either with sand fleas or shrimp...just a lot of stolen bait. So I switched down to a whiting/perch dropper rig and cut shrimp. That got me two small jacks, a small whiting and a nice-sized cat. As it was close to sundown anyway I packed it in when the rain started in again.

Not the most productive trip, perhaps, but as I said to a friend back home, really, as long as there's *a* fish on the line, I'm good.  I must say, however, that jacks are kind of a fun fish to catch for the lighter gear I was using. Kinda like going after bluegill or crappie with an ultralight rig.


----------



## FishingFreak (Sep 17, 2012)

A bad day fishing is better than a good day at work...


----------



## rhys42 (Aug 23, 2011)

Exactly.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks for your reports, not just one that I requested. Fishing is always fun but catching is a bonus. I did that yesterday at the other side of inlet. it is another slow day for catching for dinner as I only caught one 14" mangro but it was fun and steamed fresh mongro is just unbeatable.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Myu....other side of inlet... you mean on the rocks there? (south side)
I fish the north side along the sidewalk (near the Light house)...but I fish on the inlet rocks. Go about 3 times per week. Have been for 4 years now. Not much biting lately like you side...a few blues.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

The other for NSB is actually on the north side of inlet. I actually fished Harbor Inlet Pier often during the Summer. Right now we have caught many small Mangros but occasional you get lucky to have a keeper.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Inlet harbor...good place ..was, till they won't allow you to fish along the dock, just under the canopied end of it.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

When you get this way I can point you in the right direction. The Beach and Jetty has its time and place... there are many more productive areas. If this doesnt pan out Let me know I run 4-6hr fishing charters in the area I can put you on some fish.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

"Inlet harbor...good place ..was, till they won't allow you to fish along the dock, just under the canopied end of it."
That is why I fish there often during the summer, to stay away from the hot summer sun. We have suffered quite a bit for catching dinner since the change. But we still can catch lots of species when bites are on.


----------

